# this site is broken



## jasonl (Mar 29, 2015)

first my long running summer thread "the other edibles"... just disappears....now all the text from some else's fall thread is gone....Ive been at this site for 10 year's...what is up ?......where did the info go?


----------



## jasonl (Mar 29, 2015)

no problem....just delete this post.... I could only get text to appear in a title block.........lol


----------

